# Аккордеон "Scherbaum" - вопросы к гуру



## chak (14 Сен 2017)

Уважаемые гуру!  Кто может проконсультировать по данному аккордеону,  "Scherbaum" полный.


----------



## vev (14 Сен 2017)

*chak*,
Что значит "проконсультируете"? Что интересует?


----------



## chak (14 Сен 2017)

Хочу купить аккордеон, в подарок племяннику. В Вельтмейстерах худо-бедно разобрался. А на этот, никакой информации не нашел. Вот и хотел узнать, какому Вельтмейстеру он примерно соответствует по параметрам.


----------



## vev (15 Сен 2017)

*chak*,
Вы бы озвучили ценник на подарок и Вам бы посоветовали, что можно купить за эти деньги.
Данная конструкция очень похожа на Вельт Фестиваль. Информация эта правда практически бесполезна. Музыкальные инструменты надо слушать, а не покупать по экстерьеру и по названию


----------



## Kuzalogly (15 Сен 2017)

chak писал:


> какому Вельтмейстеру он примерно соответствует по параметрам.


В те лохматые годы, 1950-е, Вельтмайстер не имел  вербальных обозначений. Они начались несколько позже. Так что этот шедевр соответствует полному Вельмайстеру примерно такой внешности, 1951-1955 гв. Потом, кстати  тот же Вельтмайстер в силу особенностей развития социалистической плановой экономики, поглотил и сожрал все эти фирмы и фирмочки с такими смешными названиями.  Потроха там- одни и те же.  Не всегда хорошо  сохранившиеся, но всё там ремонтопригодно.


----------



## chak (15 Сен 2017)

*vev*, 
За  "Scherbaum" на АВИТО просят 9000р.
А этот, не Вельт Фестиваль сучайно?


----------



## Kuzalogly (15 Сен 2017)

Нет такого официального названия). Была подготовка  к Фестивалю  молодёжи и студентов 1957 года, и в какое-то время лепили эмблему с  намёком на это. Там нотки и флажок. Но условно среди любителей Вельтмайстеры середины 1950-хх были все "Фестиваль", а потом к ним, опять условно, присоединили всю раннюю ГДР, всё что до Стеллы.

Что ж Вас тянет на таких мамонтов, там работы по приведению в порядок- больше чем оно само стОит... Продадут как хорошее состояние, а потом племянник будет прислушиваться к грохоту отвалившихся планок... 
Вы vev не спрашивайте про эти помойки, для него аккордеоны начинаются от 400 000. И это правильно))...


----------



## vev (15 Сен 2017)

*chak*, 
полный инструмент такого класса меньше чем за 25-30тр обычно представляет из себя дрова. Подарочек будет подпорчен. 
Ну и еще раз повторяю: не покупают муз. инструменты по названию/году выпуска/цвету/красивому экстерьеру. Инструмент должен удовлетворять другим критериям: звук у него должен быть, настройка должна быть, компрессия, ответ... Как-то так...


----------



## chak (19 Сен 2017)

Спасибо!


----------

